# New pigeon! Pretty, white, and scared.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the new rescue arrived earlier today. She is quite a looker, but very shy. She can't fly really well at all though I think it's just she never learned how. Can get off the ground but not much lift. Maybe life in a tiny cage? Seems nice and hefty, eats fine, drinks fine, and has an attitude.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I think we might be able to get better pics later.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the picture of her admiring her pretty self. She really is pretty.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that a very small crest I see? She's just lovely 
She probably was kept in a small cage or loft that required little or no flying. The more she tries, the more she'll build up her muscles and the better she'll get at it. Does she come with any sort of rescue story?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

This bird was kept as a pet by Raul, who could no longer keep her, and was going to just let her go. He called Lisa, who found PT, who posted if there was some other way/person to take the bird. AZwhitefeather Cindy to the rescue! (lol) Said she's full up on fancy little 80's hair-band birds and maybe some other sucker for a pretty face would pop in. (poor Cindy, such a sweetheart) That was me. After like, 10 pm's and some phone calls for me to get my act together and get the bird (I'm lazy aka no ride) Raul came by with the bird and I immediately ran to the bathroom for pictures. I know you can't post a new orphan without pictures, that's a crime her on PT punishable by the removal of your shelled peanuts!
Then I set her up in the dove fortress in a big cage. For now that's all the isolation I have. Raul had her for a while so I'm counting that as quarantine and she'd be a lot skinnier and sicker by now if there was anything to worry about.
This bird is so lucky! She got to skip the whole sick, wandering, cat attack, almost dead of starvation part of being found by a pigeon talk member.
Here is the thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/white-pigeon-needs-a-home-27952.html

So, what kind of pigeon is she? And I've named her Glacier. She's huge and white. lol

And, any advice as to what I should do next, other than feed her and give her the grit she was craving so badly?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in and say that I'm soooo glad you got her. She looks to be quite the charmer, so white ans soft. As for what kind I haven't a clue.
I wouldn't be worried about her bringing any baggage ( diseases, etc.) with her if Raul had her as an only bird and if shes nice and fat.

Looks like you will be building sooner than you thought.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm allowing her out with supervision to fly in the dove fortress and she is catching on fast. A few minutes yesterday and a few minutes today and that flying thing isn't as hard as it looks! She takes off like a cargo plane and lands like Hancock from that movie, but that will change. I don't want to overdo it, she started panting and I put her back in the little cage. It's a 2 ft /3ft and almost 2 ft tall rabbit cage I placed inside the fortress of dovitude. Also I know she wants to take a piece out of my doves, so I don't allow them to get too close without my hand in the way. That booming deep warning Roo000 oo 000 OO oo is kinda scary. Almost too low for me to hear. Sugar already hopped onto Glacier's back and laughed, and Glacier acted cowed and ran away. It was funny but I'm not letting Glacier fly around in there without me. Those doves are ready to rumble David and Goliath style.

This morning the aviary was showing definite stress poops on all sides. Glacier's first poops were fine, but now the whole aviary has watery poops with greenish solids. I put them on a course of colloidal silver and tea tree in the water for the past few days since I knew the new bird would shake things up emotionally (= intestinally) for the doves. I put some in Glacier's water as well.
I also sprayed the bird down for a bath with a mister since I can't fit a bath pan in her cage, effectively.
She is afraid of me and runs from my hand, I don't think she is as tame as they said.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is a beautiful pigeon, I can't believe that anyone who had had her as a pet could even consider "just letting her go", even if she was able to fly. 



> AZwhitefeather Cindy to the rescue! (lol) *Said she's full up on fancy little 80's hair-band birds* and maybe some other sucker for a pretty face would pop in. (poor Cindy, such a sweetheart)


 What Cindy actually said was:



> As much as I would have loved adopting this bird, I simply can't.
> Medical issues have forced to me to put the brakes on any more adoptions.


Those of us who know and love her know how hard this is on her. 

Cynthia


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow! This is a beautiful bird. It sounds like bird and human both made out with this arrangement.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> She is a beautiful pigeon, I can't believe that anyone who had had her as a pet could even consider "just letting her go", even if she was able to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a joke. She does have a group of very 'glam' looking birdies.  I think it would be just awful to have health issues that limited the things I can do. Sometimes it feels good to try and forget about that though. Humor helps.

And the bird has this awesome crest, yes she does. very delicate and cute.

Is this my bird?
http://spud1.50megs.com/images/Montauban Frankenburg.JPG


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

philodice said:


> It was just a joke. She does have a group of very 'glam' looking birdies.  I think it would be just awful to have health issues that limited the things I can do. Sometimes it feels good to try and forget about that though. Humor helps.
> 
> And the bird has this awesome crest, yes she does. very delicate and cute.
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Link doesn't work.


It says "remote linking forbidden"



> I think it would be just awful to have health issues that limited the things I can do. Sometimes it feels good to try and forget about that though. Humor helps.


True, but when your birds put your health at risk, and you are basically told that it is your birds or your life, then it is difficult to laugh and forget about it, particularly if your birds are such a great and rewarding part of your life. 

I (like others on this forum) suffer from extrinsic allergic alveolitis (pigeon lung disease) and when I was hospitalised (though that turned out to be Cryptogenic Organising Pneumonia) I was told to "get rid" of the 83 pigeons that I had at the time. Eventually the specialist agreed that I could keep the pigeons if I kept them outside and I always wore a mask ..no indoor patients. Now I have 106 pigeons, 9 indoors because they are ill, and a bad cough which I dare not tell the doctor about. I can just see what the doctor would say if I tried to inject humour into this situation: : You laugh...I don't laugh!

So when someone says that health issues prevent her from taking in more pigeons I worry...a lot!

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lovely pigeon! And the name Glacier is perfect. I'm glad she found her way to you!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http:// spud1.50megs.com/images/ Montauban%20Frankenburg .JPG
(copy/paste without spaces)
Worked for me?  I think it's how PT shortens what you see of the links that makes them mess up sometimes. If you reply to the original post with the link and copy it from there, you can paste the whole thing and it should work.

She doesn't quite look like that...I was thinking maybe she was part King and part something with a crest. I don't know of any breeds that look exactly like her, just a few that are similar, which is why I think she's most likely a cross.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

She does look most like a King to me. Not sure how heavy she is but I think she should be heavier. I think she is smaller than a King though. Do they have crested mini kings? That is what she is! She looks like a white archangel to me.


----------

